# My headphone sound relays into microphone.



## HELPmePLEASE! (Dec 5, 2008)

Whenever I use my microphone to talk, it always relays the sound from my headset speakers right into the ears of the person I am speaking with. When i'm listening to music, and i press my microphone button down, they now hear me, and my music.:4-dontkno:4-dontkno

I know...
-It's not that my headset volume is too loud

-It's EVERY headset that I try, so its not faulty hardware

-The 1 Microphone Boost option is off

-I'm using the Reaktek HD Audio Manager software 

-My PC is custom built and should have onboard sound

I've asked many people and i cannot seem to fix this problem.

:upsetlease help me :upset:

---Steve
:sigh:


----------



## jamesanderson (Dec 5, 2008)

When I choose to use my Logitech USB Mic (ak5370) as input on my mixer, it changes the output to be Logitech USB MIC. I tried changing the output back to my ALC650 but it changes input back to My ALC650 soundcard. I can't use my soundcard as an input device because the jack is messed up ( that's why I have a usb mic). In Windows, when I go into my mixer settings, it allows me to pick a separate sound device for input, such as my usb mic, and another sound device for output (my soundcard alc650). I'm assuming that Linux provides the same ablities, but I am new to Mepis and Linux and I don't Know how to fix this problem.
if you face any or problems you can try this link
http://www.virtualizationteam.com/microsoft/hyper-v/important-information-about-hyper-v.html


----------



## HELPmePLEASE! (Dec 5, 2008)

ok that was no help, just someone putting another one of their problems in my thread

please reply with any_* SOLUTIONS*_


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you have the make/model of your motherboard (specifically, what Realtek chip do you have, i.e. ALC880)? See the Everest link in my sig if you are unsure.

Do you have multi-streaming set-up? It's under Mixer tab. Click on the Wrench icon under playback. There will be a check box for multi-streaming playback.

You didn't mention if you had updated your audio drivers. There have been issues similar to this that have been fixed with updated drivers.

Pauldo


----------



## HELPmePLEASE! (Dec 5, 2008)

1. would this information be it?

Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology
Model: EP35-DS3L

If not, tell me how to find it please.

2. No, it is not enabled
3. I have not updated recently, how would i do that (please dont send me to another post)
Just tell me a site i can do it on.

Appreciate your help!

Steve


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks, that works.

Are you using the back panel only, or do you have a front panel installed. There is an issue with multi-streaming if you don't have an HD Audio capable front panel.

Have you tried to enable multi-streaming? It is supposed to be for exactly this purpose.

Also, it seems that some people have success when they mute the mic volume.

You can find drivers from your motherboard manufacturer here. You will want the driver for Azalia. You might also want to compare the file date to the one you already have installed. If it is the same than don't bother.

Let me know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## HELPmePLEASE! (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, i am only using the back panel

I enabled multi-steaming and it had no effect

Muting mic volume had no effect either.

I have no clue how to download updated drivers, do i need to download updated drivers for my motherboard as a whole, or are there sub-categories for sound and ect.

im sorry for my arrogance, but do you think you would be able to send me directly to the web page of the driver i need, or would you require more information.

Thanks for your time!

-Steve


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Ya, you need to have a front panel to output the 'second' stream of audio. It's not going to work by using the back panel only (or front panel only for that matter). 

FYI, and not that you need to download the driver, the page that I linked to was a general download page for drivers for your motherboard. The drivers are grouped into different categories (i.e. audio, chipset (drivers for various functions on your motherboard) and LAN (drivers for network 'card'). To download, just click on the 'Download from...' link next to the driver you want to download (for example, click next to 'Realtek Function driver for Realtek Azalia audio chip' for your onboard audio driver).

Pauldo


----------



## HELPmePLEASE! (Dec 5, 2008)

1. i dont understand the whole 'second' stream of audio thing. Are you saying that i have to use both the front panel and back panel at the same time? 

This is a diagram of the back panel display of my computer...The circles with lines through them means that i have a jack plugged into them.

Am i using the right jacks?

0Side 0Rear Øc/sub


ØMic 0Out 0In
____________________________________________________________
2. I found the drivers i needed, the Azalia one, and i downloaded it.
I tried to install the necessary drivers but when I clicked INSTALL, the window would extract all the files and the screen would disappear, then a folder named REALTEK would be placed on my desktop containing a bunch of sub folders, WinRAR archived files, and unreadable junk. No other window popped up saying 'finished' or anything.

What is this folder?
What should I do with this folder?
Did i do something wrong?

If i did everything right in the above process, and the drivers were in fact updated, then my problem is not solved because i tested the problem out on a buddy and the problem is still occurring, and his ears are now soar :SHOCKED: 

--Steve


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

First, sorry for taking so long to get back to you. I couldn't get much time on the computer yesterday.

Ok, so was assuming that you were trying to listen to music on speakers and talk to friends/family on Skype or something similar via mic/headphones. It looks like that is not the case.

What happens when you go into the Realtek Audio Manager > Mixer tab and under Record you mute the Stereo Mix. For that matter, mute all of them except for Mic Volume.

Pauldo


----------



## HELPmePLEASE! (Dec 5, 2008)

SUCCESS!

I want to personally thank you for your time and effort...my mic is working smoothly now...thanks to you!


thanks a BILLION Pauldo

---Thanks, Steve!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Glad to hear it!


----------

